# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Κοινά >  Τα κορίτσια μου!!!

## Manostyro



----------


## jk21

Μανο θα σου προτεινα το διαχωρισμο τους σε δευτερη κλουβα .Ειναι πολλα για αυτο τον χωρο 


Το πουλακι που ακουγεται ειναι δικο σου ή ηχος βιντεο ;

----------


## fantomas

Να τα χαίρεσαι !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα τα καναρινάκια σου.  :Happy:  Να σου ζήσουν και να τις χαίρεσαι. 

Είναι σημαντικό αυτό που σου λέει ο Δημήτρης. Πριν την αναπαραγωγή καλό είναι τα θηλυκά να βρίσκονται σε χώρους που μπορούν να πετάξουν και να ενδυναμώσουν το μυικό τους σύστημα. 

Το αρσενικό που ακούγεται μου άρεσε το κελάηδημά του. Αν είναι δικό σου περιμένουμε να μας το συστήσεις και αυτό.  :winky:

----------


## Manostyro

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα σχόλια.Σήμερα είναι ημέρα καθαριότητας για αυτό τις έβαλα στη ζευγαρωστρα κανονικά είναι σε μεγάλη κλούβα.Το κελάηδημα είναι από το διαδίκτυο γιατί ακούγονταν οι κότες μου που κακαριζαν.

----------


## Oldjohn

να σου ζήσουν να τα χαίρεσαι

----------


## xrisam

Να τα χαίρεσαι!!

----------


## Manostyro

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές!!!

----------

